

Hosting and Deploying Node.js Apps on CentOS 7 - fidanov
http://www.terlici.com/2015/04/20/hosting-deploying-nodejs-centos.html

======
lmz
Why not use a template to create multiple instances of the service e.g.
nodeapp@5000.service

